# Aegis 100w Stealth Black



## KapteinSM (4/10/18)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone still stock the Aegis 100w single battery mod in Stealth black?

I have the 200w but looking for something a little more compact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone still stock the Aegis 100w single battery mod in Stealth black?
> 
> ...


Here you go @KapteinSM 

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/Geekvape-Aegis-Mod-with-26650

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KapteinSM (12/10/18)

Thanks @BumbleBee I decided to order the Vaporesso Armour from you instead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee I decided to order the Vaporesso Armour from you instead!


The Armour Pro is an awesome mod, much easier to carry around than the Aegis too, you’re going to like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (12/10/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee I decided to order the Vaporesso Armour from you instead!



Great mod you won’t go wrong with this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

